# Wild Allgator?



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

A friend of mine gave me several pounds of wild gator meat. I have never actually cooked wild gator before. Any suggestions for preparation and recipes?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

cook in large wok style pan, penut oil on medium. bread it like chicken, just not too much. only cook till a LIGHT golden brown, if its actually to dark the meat gets tough and chewy. Im jealous!!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Blacken Or fry like fish and make into gator tacos.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Take it and marinate it in beer brat mustard and beer for a couple hours and then use waterever batter you desire and throw it in the fryer. Had some Saturday like this and it was awsome. Actually did some wild turkey breast the same way...


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

oh man that stuffs nasty. ill come dispose of it for you if you want. im jealous too!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks,I'll try that! I love some wild turkey fried up too!

For Blackening should I high heat or long heat? Does anyone soak in butter milk or take any special precautions to marinate before hand?





tyler0421 said:


> Take it and marinate it in beer brat mustard and beer for a couple hours and then use waterever batter you desire and throw it in the fryer. Had some Saturday like this and it was awsome. Actually did some wild turkey breast the same way...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

*Alligator Beignets/Fritters*

*1 egg beaten*
*1 lb chopped cooked gator meat(I cooked mine just before mixing)*
*4 green onions chopped*
*1/2 tsp salt*
*1/2 tsp cayenne pepper*
*1.5 tsp melted butter*
*1/3 cup flour*

*After cooking gator meat mix all the above in a bowl until combined completely. Heat oil in a skillet deep enough to fry beignets. With a table spoon scoop up the mix and ease into hot oil one spoon full at a time. Skillet should hold four or five without them touching. Fry to a golden brown on both sides.*

*Dipping sauce*

*3/4 cup mayo*
*1/2 cup ketchup*
*1/4 tsp prepared horseradish*

*Blend the ingredients and add hot sauce to taste. *


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Turns out that the package that I took out of the freezer was ground gator. So I decided to make Gator Balls.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Yummy! Blackening is high heat, smaller strips cook better.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have also marinated it in italian dressing and grilled it until it is just barely done. It is very good like grilled chicken this way, I am not sure if it is the best way but it is the easiest to me. I try to cut all the pieces into similar sizes so they all cook about the same.


----------

